# Browsergames



## offspringer (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle! 

Viele von euch spielen wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Browsergames und da wollte ich mir ein paar Empfehlungen einholen.

Mir gefallen Manager-Spiele (aber nicht Sport) wie Theme Hospital, Game Dev Story etc.

Hat da jemand von euch einen guten Tipp parat? Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Mai 2012)

Desert Operration DO


----------

